# Amazing Results With L-Glutamine and Bovine Colostrum!!!



## Nancyd (May 13, 2014)

I can tell you that for us, we may have discovered our "Magic Bullet"!!! My husband has suffered for years with SIBO, with virtually no help from gastroenterologists ( we have seen all 7 in a group associated with the hopistal). As a nurse, I have researched the literature, trying many treatments for the nausea, cramping, bloating, abdominal pain, orange oil excretion....
Tried antibiotics, fecal transplants, VSL #3 DS ( prescription strength probiotic with 900 Billion bacteria per packet)

My husband's latest regimen until two weeks ago was Regimint, 4 caps/ in divided doses, chamomile tea with Peppermint( 3 bags) 3 times a day, Hydrocodone for pain, antidiarrheals am and PM, Meclizine for nausea 3 times a day( this worked very well), digestive enzymes ( Zen Pep). And self Reiki to abdomen every night.

NEW....NOW...ONLY FEW SYMPTOMS of occasional bloating and occasional orange oil related inability to digest fat.

NOW...No Nausea, NO Cramping, No Pain, No Diarrhea!!! Two weeks ago I started him on L-Glutamine with the recommended dose of 30 gm/ day..powder form....6 teaspoons in water on empty stomach.( each tsp is 5gms.). Sips this during day to continually bathe small intestine....AND Bovine Colostrum......gradually increasing to 8 caps a day, then to 4 caps a day. I open the caps and mix in water....on an empty stomach.

Nausea is completely gone, pain is completely gone. No need for Meclizine , regiment, Hydrocodone, antidiarrheals,.  HE FEELS NORMAL!!!!!!! His quality of life is 100% improved, he is able to go out without fear of having an accident, and it is just amazing!!!!! 

YOU MUST try L-Glutamine and Bovine Colostrum...also can be added together.
Let me know how you do on this. We get our Bovine Colostrum from ImmuneCare in NZ....antibiotic free.....

No more


----------



## D Bergy (May 13, 2014)

Congratulations.  Great to feel well again isn't it? 

Just my first thoughts are that this would be a good way to heal up a damaged intestinal tract.  Low risk also.  

Thanks for the report. 

Dan


----------



## Nancyd (May 13, 2014)

Yes, OMG what a difference. I can't tell you the years he suffered. I just kept looking...this new regimen helped almost completely by day 3... He's been on it now two weeks. Absolutely no nausea or pain at all. There is a long list of benefits of L-Glutamine and Bovine Colostrum, and enough scientific literature to back it up. These Stupid doctors. they have absolutely no concern for quality of life issues with people. As an author of a cancer care book, and my years as a hospice nurse, things have not changed at all!

Our Internist has helped greatly with giving us what we needed prescriptions for and supporting my " out the box" ideas.

Now my 72 year old husband can and is enjoying life again!!!
Thank you Dan


----------



## Susan2 (May 13, 2014)

I travel a fair bit and, on my GP's recommendation, I take Travalan - which contains bovine colostrum - with me and take a tablet before each meal. It says on the packet that it also reduces the symptoms of minor gastrointestinal disorders.


----------



## Nancyd (May 13, 2014)

Susan,
Try taking the L-Glutamine and Bovine Colostrum as I recommended. It is safe with literally no side effects. You may not need the Travalan after trying this regimen. .....


----------



## nogutsnoglory (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the info. I had been on L-Glutamine but noticed no difference but was interested in trying Bovine Colostrum. I forget why I didn't but there was a reason. I have to look into it again. I know there were mixed reviews of it.


----------



## Nancyd (May 13, 2014)

All Iknow is I saw tremendous results after just a day or two...Results are all I care about in the end. My husband is not moaning anymore,not grabbing his stomach, not running to the bathroom, and not sick to his stomach....Let me dream this will last...I pray everyone here will feel better, because I truly understand your  daily suffering.
Nancyd


----------



## Susan2 (May 13, 2014)

I would be happy to support your recommendation of bovine colostrum generally but, although, anecdotally, Glutamine seems to help repair stomach lining, it has some conta-indications that people should be aware of before taking it.


----------



## Nancyd (May 13, 2014)

People need to be proactive and and use reliable sources for researching the products they use. According to WebMD, there are precautions as to use of Glutamine with severe liver disease, seizure disorders, and some other conditions. Your body makes Glutamine. It is naturally occurring amino acid. If used, there are recommendations for proper dosing. I recommend people also research this topic on the National Institutes of Health website.


----------



## D Bergy (May 13, 2014)

Given your husband is 72 years old, he may be deficient in Glutamine to begin with.  It seems as I get older I am deficient in lots of things.  D-3, Iron, B-3, energy, recuperation, patience, and hair

Lots of it is because of Crohns.  I guess the point is if your husband was lacking something essential, likely his age was a factor.  A younger person may not have the same deficiency.  Either way, it is an easy thing to try out once you have done your due diligence.  

Great success story. 

Dan


----------



## Nancyd (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Dan...I love your list of deficiencies! I have the same ones! Haha


----------



## kel (May 15, 2014)

No.


----------



## ofanning06 (Aug 17, 2015)

Nancyd, Thank you for posting this protocol. 

I am interested in trying it, as I also have SIBO with diarrhea. (More like loose stools nowadays --I've controlled it with diet pretty well) However, I have one lingering question...This seems like it would be a great protocol for just leaky gut, but how does the colostrum and glutamine address the bacterial overgrowth?

I know this is kind of an old thread, but hope to get a response soon. Thank you!


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Aug 17, 2015)

Nancyd it's a year later plus so I'd love to know if he is still well and continuing this regiment.


----------



## Nancyd (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you for remembering. OK we are still having some issues. I have changed his routine yet again....again after researching.....he still has rather frequent nausea in am ....for that I give him OTC meclizine, which helps more than Zofran...acts quickly. Nausea is hallmark symptom of SIBO. He also has "below the belt"pain at times usually everyday at some point. I give him 1/2 tablet of hydrocodone. This helps a lot. In the am everyday he takes 2 scoops of Bovine Colostrum for leaky gut, plus 100 Billion probiotic from pHysician Nutrients...online. This has worked better than VSL#3 DS. There is a strain of good bacteria in the Probiotics from Physician Nutrients that isn't in VSL#3.
he gets another 100 Billion capsule at night at bedtime. The other new thing I've added is OX Bile..125mg...starting out low dose , with meals. This has taken care of the bloating and gas, and when I give him 2 caps with meals, it usually takes care of the nausea too.

This is a terrible condition to deal with, controlling the symptoms is paramount to quality of life. There is no cure. But he states he is improved by 80% or more. No diarrhea to speak of. Oh the Ox bile helps with stopping the oil excreted from inability to digest fats. On the whole, he is doing much better.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the update. Glad he's better as a whole. I'm surprised about meclizine for nausea. I'd rather have another option besides Zofran. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Nancyd (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi, meclizine works VERY WELL......his nausea is gone within 15 minutes.
Oh forgot something....I also give him a 3 bag chamomile tea...that calm everything down I give that to him when he has pain and or nausea. Along with the meclizine and 1/2 tab of 10/325 of hydrocodone.

The bovine Colostrum and Probiotics has to be taken on an empty stomach.
Nancyd


----------



## Charlotte. (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm giving bovine colostrum a try too. But I'm not quite sure how much I should be taking (powder). Any recommendations (in g)?
I started with 2 g today and I am going to add l-glutamine as well, as I have it still at home (tried it months ago).
I want to stop that terrible flare-up as soon as possible :-(


----------



## Nancyd (Aug 18, 2015)

Charlotte,
I give Al 2 measured scoops (6grams in total) each morning. It helps his leaky gut.
I would be careful with L Glutamine, as there are side effects, one of which could be pressure and pain at the anus. That's why we stopped that. Get on a regimen of Chamomile tea...it helps calm the bowels. Sorry for your flare ups. SIBO is different than Crohns disease, but many symptoms are the same. Research, research, research at reputable sites.....feel better. nancyd


----------



## Charlotte. (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you so much Nancyd! Oh, that's good to know about the pressure and pain at the anus from l-glutamine as I have problems with the rectum as well.
I will get on a regimen of chamomile tea, I really like the taste.


----------



## Nancyd (Aug 18, 2015)

Charlotte, you need more than one bag ...put three in a cup, and let it steep for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Nancyd (Aug 18, 2015)

Q & A LIBRARY



Q	
What Is Leaky Gut?
It has been suggested to my wife by an alternative medical practitioner that her varied gastrointestinal symptoms may be the result of "leaky gut." What is this?


A	
Answer (Published 12/12/2005)
Leaky gut syndrome is not generally recognized by conventional physicians, but evidence is accumulating that it is a real condition that affects the lining of the intestines. The theory is that leaky gut syndrome (also called increased intestinal permeability), is the result of damage to the intestinal lining, making it less able to protect the internal environment as well as to filter needed nutrients and other biological substances. As a consequence, some bacteria and their toxins, incompletely digested proteins and fats, and waste not normally absorbed may "leak" out of the intestines into the blood stream. This triggers an autoimmune reaction, which can lead to gastrointestinal problems such as abdominal bloating, excessive gas and cramps, fatigue, food sensitivities, joint pain, skin rashes, and autoimmunity. The cause of this syndrome may be chronic inflammation, food sensitivity, damage from taking large amounts of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDS), cytotoxic drugs and radiation or certain antibiotics, excessive alcohol consumption, or compromised immunity.

Related Weil Products
Dr. Weil on Healthy Aging - Your Anti-Inflammatory Diet Source - Want to promote overall health and help minimize the risk of inflammatory diseases? Join Dr. Weil on Healthy Aging, your online guide to the anti-inflammatory diet. Start your 14-day free trial now for access to shopping and eating guides, hundreds of recipes, an exclusive version of Dr. Weil's Anti-Inflammatory Food Pyramid and more!
Leaky gut syndrome may trigger or worsen such disorders as Crohn's disease, celiac disease, rheumatoid arthritis, and asthma.

My colleague, pediatrician Sandy Newmark, M.D., who deals with leaky gut syndrome in children, tells me that it isn't clear how many people have this disorder or exactly what problems can be attributed to it. Dr. Newmark says that it has been established that a significant percentage of children with autism have increased intestinal permeability, but it isn't known whether this is a cause or an effect of food sensitivities and an underlying metabolic problem.

Some alternative medicine practitioners blame such unrelated problems as migraines, bad breath and insomnia on leaky gut syndrome and recommend buying home test kits purportedly capable of measuring intestinal permeability. I doubt it. For treatment, some of these practitioners recommend an assortment of dietary supplements.

I would be wary of any diagnosis of leaky gut syndrome if you don't have inflammatory bowel conditions (Crohn's disease, celiac disease, irritable bowel syndrome), rheumatoid arthritis, or asthma.

The leaky gut treatment I recommend involves avoiding alcohol and NSAIDS as well as any foods that you're allergic to. Make sure you're eating plenty of fiber. Take Culturelle or another probiotic supplement containing Lactobacillus GG. I would also recommend eating an anti-inflammatory diet, including essential fatty acids like fish oil and GLA. In addition, you might try supplementing with glutamine, an amino acid that helps maintain intestinal metabolism and function and seems to benefit patients who have had intestinal injury from chemotherapy and radiation.

Andrew Weil, M.D.

Some Rights Reserved Creative Commons Copyright Notice
A portion of the original material created by Weil Lifestyle on DrWeil.com (specifically, all question and answer-type articles in the Dr. Weil Q&A Library) is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-No Derivative Works 3.0 United States License.
advertisement


----------



## InstantCoffee (Aug 20, 2015)

Evidence points to leaky gut  being the result of a deficiency in SCFA producing commensal gut bacteria. 

The factors that lead to their death are not fully understood but it includes low fiber diets, antibiotics, water fluoridation, artificial sweeteners like sucralose and more. 

The bacteria in our colon produce the short chain fatty acid butyrate which is used to heal the gut mucosa, creating a protective barrier between the undigested food and the bloodstream. When the bacteria is out of balance or starved it's unable to provide this benefit and we see the symptoms of IBD, inflammation, and food intolerances.

Colostrum has prebiotic properties. It's been shown that human colostrum protects the child against certain invasive pathogenic bacteria in the gut. 

It's likely that bovine colostrum has a similar effect.

I've tried colostrum in the past without noticeable gain, but it doesn't seem like a well regulated supplement, so knowing the quality of your colostrum is difficult. It's also very expensive.


----------

